# Advice needed on fish tank in flat



## craiggb (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a 185L fish tank with stand, and have just moved into 1st floor flat which used to be a house. Just wondering if it would be safe. I Worked out the weight of tank and stand to be around 200 kg. Advice needed please? Thanks


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

You should be fine, just ensure the tank lies across the joists as opposed to along them. I have a 300 litre Rena tank on a stand in my hall on the first floor, and thats been fine. That must weigh at least 350 kilo's, probably more.

If you are in any doubt, get the advice of a structural engineer


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

It should be OK as most floors are designed to handle much more weight then that - but if you are worried...just make sure you have the tank up against a load bearing wall(main wall made with bricks) in the corner......as these areas can handle much more weight


----------



## nogatsira (Jul 9, 2009)

200kg shouldnt be a problem
I'm pretty sure there are couples living in apparments who weigh 200kg+ together and give hugs while standing on the same square foot


----------



## jakies13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bearnandos said:


> It should be OK as most floors are designed to handle much more weight then that - but if you are worried...just make sure you have the tank up against a load bearing wall(main wall made with bricks) in the corner......as these areas can handle much more weight


Floors in general are able to hold moving weight not excess static weight, 185l 'should' be fine. Ive kept in excess of 400l in a upstairs bedroom for 3-4 years with no incident so you should be fine.




> 200kg shouldnt be a problem
> I'm pretty sure there are couples living in apparments who weigh 200kg+ together and give hugs while standing on the same square foot


LOL, but there's a slight difference between a 5 minute hug of that weight than a static/constant weight load been there, like everything else a structural engineer should always be consulted with if your unsure but i doubt very much that 185l tank would cause much problems tbh.


----------



## craiggb (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for the help. will fill it up and hope the bloke downstairs dont get an unexpected bath.... :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a 200L marine tank with 19kgs of live rock, corals and 90L sump, it's has 10mm glass and is bloody heavy, I have had it in my room for a while now, and no problems, my BF is a Civil Engineer, so that helped hehe.

I think it will be fine


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol, I did hear a story from my old Boss about a friend of his at Aquatic's college who lugged an 8 foot tank into his Attic Flat, and got about 2/3rd's of the way through filling it before.... 

CREAK, GROAN, new easy access route to the floor below.


----------



## craiggb (Apr 12, 2009)

strictly_scales said:


> Lol, I did hear a story from my old Boss about a friend of his at Aquatic's college who lugged an 8 foot tank into his Attic Flat, and got about 2/3rd's of the way through filling it before....
> 
> CREAK, GROAN, new easy access route to the floor below.


I must say that fillls me with confidence... Lol. I started filing last night but i gave up about 10pm.. should be done by tonight


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

you say u moved into a flat is it an old flat or a fairly new build?? older flats have concrete floors i have seen a 5x2x2 on concrete floor in a london flat 4th floor i think, i have a rio240 upstairs in my house wooden floor boards strongest place is in he corner of the room near the exsternal wall....


----------

